# TempShop, yay or nay



## BORTZ (Apr 6, 2010)

I think this is awesome!!! Im so pumped that we have our own shop now. Ill def. be purchasing some stuffs here especially if it goes toward the site.


----------



## House Spider (Apr 6, 2010)

Love It! Great prices & apperantly free shipping & it's in the GBAtemp Network so it shouldn't spawn too much clones & the purchases help our site.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 6, 2010)

I love it.  The prices and product selection is great, and the site is very visually appealing as well (Unlike some online shops I've seen).


----------



## JBW (Apr 6, 2010)

I second that, Shoptemp was a great idea! Ill be sure to get my supercard from there, and they'll have alot of people ordering from there now too becuase deal-extreme dont sell flashcarts anymore


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hate it!
Looks shit
Has some shit prices.
I know something with temp in its name sucks and will probably take 2 months to reach my house!
Sorry  but its EPIC FAIL!!

jk love you temp and shoptemp, this is gonna be a great success =)


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 6, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Hate it!
> Looks shit
> Has some shit prices.
> I know something with temp in its name sucks and will probably take 2 months to reach my house!
> ...


Ha i was gonna say lol 
Does anyone know why there arent prices on some of the items when your browsing the main page?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2010)

Price wise it's a good DX alternative with much more information and better community integration with GBAtemp. Not to mention buying from here is supporting your site. Whether or not it'll be better than having sponsors is still a question (I mean, we do have ads anyway), but I think it's a great site regardless.

I'd like to see how good shipping is eventually. Need to buy something from them eventually.


----------



## Berthenk (Apr 6, 2010)

Yay! Awesome idea! You guys should've done this earlier.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks pretty good! Looking forward to gettign my SC2 from there!


----------



## Costello (Apr 6, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Price wise it's a good DX alternative with much more information and better community integration with GBAtemp. Not to mention buying from here is supporting your site. Whether or not it'll be better than having sponsors is still a question (*I mean, we do have ads anyway*), but I think it's a great site regardless.
> 
> I'd like to see how good shipping is eventually. Need to buy something from them eventually.


you'll notice that all ads and other banners are gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for the positive feedback anyway.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I'm just constantly logged in and never bothered to see if the ads are still there. That's interesting.

Ya sure TempShop can cover the cash that the affiliates and the ads did? I really didn't mind the ads or the affiliates thing. I'm no economics person though so I could just be babbling nonsense, as usual.


----------



## Alerek (Apr 6, 2010)

Wooo awesome! A Long time coming too...I've been holding out on another flashcart for some reason, looks like I've aleady found a seller for my next purchase~


----------



## pichon64 (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice move, GBAtemp. I'll buy my first Supercard DSTwo from you.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 6, 2010)

Trust a site full of hackers with my paypal info? Am I drugs!? No, I am not on anything. But something must be wrong me cuz I am gonna use the shop!


----------



## Rydian (Apr 6, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Ya sure TempShop can cover the cash that the affiliates and the ads did? I really didn't mind the ads or the affiliates thing.


I don't mind either, I'd prefer ads to worrying about the temp having hosting issues.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Apr 6, 2010)

I like the idea of a trusted shop for flash carts and other goods with good prices, and unite service and knowledge of the product and the user, but it could create a conflict of interests when it comes down to gbatemp reviews...


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 6, 2010)

TyrianCubed said:
			
		

> I like the idea of a trusted shop for flash carts and other goods with good prices, and unite service and knowledge of the product and the user, but it could create a conflict of interests when it comes down to gbatemp reviews...


I, and the rest of the staff, guarantee that reviews will not be biased because of ShopTemp, or for any other reason. Nothing has changed on that front.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 6, 2010)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> TyrianCubed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically, no one needs to skew the facts to sell products. Those products will prove themselves, and then ShopTemp will carry them if they have.


----------



## DCG (Apr 6, 2010)

great shop, nice layout  and best of all  the prices ROCK!


----------



## Matthew (Apr 6, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> great shop, nice layout  and best of all  the prices ROCK!



Completely Agree, although, as I'm me, I just HAD to go for the third option!


----------



## reimu (Apr 6, 2010)

Yay! Love it! They even have the Dingoo, I purchased that thing off ebay not that long ago but I would have loved to buy it off ShopTemp.com instead. BUY IT. It's an awesome product.

Man... they even have a mini-micro adaptor... I paid $35 for mine... T_T


----------



## jlj (Apr 6, 2010)

I like the site, the prices and the layout but the shipping times for me are quite bad on an Acekard 2i with 8GB micro SDHC

Hong-Kong Airmail: 2 to 5 weeks  more info £2.04
UPS Express Delivery: 3 to 5 days  more info £20.40


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 6, 2010)

This is genius, low prices and the lay out of the site looks so nice and legit it makes me want to buy stuff I don't need. Also free shipping on some really good FlashCarts? Really!? This is undoubtedly amazing.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Apr 6, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I trust you guys, and I hope nobody will have doubts thanks to your honesty and dedication towards the users


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 6, 2010)

great idea, hopefully no worries of fake flash carts


----------



## Sabregod (Apr 6, 2010)

Guys, how long would be the shipping if i'm from Canada


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 6, 2010)

Cheapest I've seen a Cyclo. Great shop!


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Apr 6, 2010)

I can't wait to see what they'll had in the future to the shop!


----------



## Adr990 (Apr 6, 2010)

I vote; nay.

I mean, the majority of the GBATemp.net Memebers do know sites like Dealextreme.
The same items these you can get a lot cheaper. I mean look at these Hori protectors. 8 Dollar at GBATemp. But just 2 Dollar at Dealextreme. The same product.
Besides, Dealextreme has no sending costs. That makes it even cheaper!

I'm sorry, but I think this is going to fail.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 6, 2010)

I would rather pay a few $ more if I know it supports the website. Also I trust gbatemp more than any other site.


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> I vote; nay.
> 
> I mean, the majority of the GBATemp.net Memebers do know sites like *Dealextreme*.
> The same items these you can get a lot cheaper. I mean look at these Hori protectors. 8 Dollar at GBATemp. But just 2 Dollar at Dealextreme. The same product.
> ...


DX no longer sells flashcards anyway.


----------



## Adr990 (Apr 6, 2010)

So, I said: sites like Dealextreme;

http://www.focalprice.com
http://www.kaidomain.com
http://www.volumerate.com
http://www.budgetgadgets.com
http://www.mymemory.co.uk

Some of these sell flashcards and cheaper than GBATemp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I must say, WODE and Cyclo DS prices can't be beaten! (Though, DX sold the Cyclo DS cheaper in the past, until Cyclo complained.. How long does this one take?)


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Apr 6, 2010)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> I vote; nay.
> 
> I mean, the majority of the GBATemp.net Memebers do know sites like Dealextreme.
> The same items these you can get a lot cheaper. I mean look at these Hori protectors. 8 Dollar at GBATemp. But just 2 Dollar at Dealextreme. The same product.
> ...



TempShop does have free shipping though, and DX doesn't sell flashcarts anymore so they'll probably buy from the TempShop.

Edit: people will probably pay a few extra dollars for a site they know that's trusted and a site that supports the Temp.


----------



## Adr990 (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh that's great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But about the flashcard and DX wining, read my above post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Well, how are these sites like DX not trusted?
But I get your point. I take my words of it will fail back, but I'm just mentioning that they can be bought cheaper.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 6, 2010)

Multiple reasons to buy from this site!
1) Support GBAtemp
2) Free shipping is sexy
3) It's GBAtemp, if you can't trust them, who can you trust? (Besides mom and dad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## prowler (Apr 6, 2010)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> So, I said: sites like Dealextreme;
> 
> http://www.focalprice.com
> http://www.kaidomain.com
> ...


I wouldn't care if it was £10 more, GBAtemp is the most trusted DS&Wii site I know.


btw people, its ShopTemp


----------



## Adr990 (Apr 6, 2010)

Woah, http://shoptemp.com/categories/Flash-Memory/SanDisk/

Seeing that besides Wode and Cyclo, I changed my mind. They're indeed cheap. The DSi cards could be cheaper, of course. But it doesn't matter really.

See the prices of these other products. Its great.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 6, 2010)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> Oh that's great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have you ever tried to return an item to dealextreme? it's murder and sometimes you can't even get a refund depending on the support staff... dealextreme is all well and good untill you have a fault with a product, which happens quite alot to flashcards.


The only good thing about dealextreme is how cheap it is, It's shipping/support is slow and frustrating. It's great if you don't mind waiting and the product arrives in working condition.


----------



## Adr990 (Apr 6, 2010)

I know, but luckly I watch what I buy. And got a lot of luck.

Support is *expected* to be better, as this shop is just new.
Regarding the amount of memebers and visitors around here. Shouldn't they take more Staff to control Shop service?


----------



## windwakr (Apr 6, 2010)

Nay. I've been looking to get an AceKard for the past couple days. Could get one plus a 4GB micro SD from here for around $25(using that coupon code). But I think I'll just spend $5 more and get one from a trusted official AceKard seller, like 0shippingzone.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 6, 2010)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> I know, but luckly I watch what I buy. And got a lot of luck.


You are not everybody else, though.  You can't ask people to reply on your own luck.

They've already said they will be confirming the carts so they're not fake, whereas other sites have shipped out fake carts before, usually on accident because a supplier changed or something like that.


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

Please, show me a place you can buy a AceKardi for $11.50 with free shipping anywhere.

Overall the prices are total win on flashcards!


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 6, 2010)

I voted yay, i think it's a great idea, the prices are very good too.

If they get their customer support right, and shipping times to a reasonable level then the site would really take off.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a question, where do I get a "coupon" code?


----------



## Gwaith (Apr 6, 2010)

Coupons are up here in the stickies:  http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=193


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 6, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I have a question, where do I get a "coupon" code?


In this forum. Take a look at the stickied posts...


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 6, 2010)

Awesome, thanks. I don't look at stickies often, sorry.


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I have a question, where do I get a "coupon" code?


Right in this forum.


----------



## Tac 21 (Apr 6, 2010)

finally! its about time. I'll probably buy from here now instead of other sites.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 6, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why did you take them out? I see no harm in gaining a bit of profit from your ads and banners. You guys deserve it for providing us quality stuff.

Not taking advantage of your fans when we even let you is kind of suspicious such as paypal donations and advertisements. Are you plotting something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



I was joking about the suspicious part. But really, I see no harm in gaining profit as long as this site's quality remains.


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

Any extras can just go to contests and stuff.


----------



## clegion (Apr 6, 2010)

well at least this mean i can be sure whenever i buy something including that SD2


----------



## Defiance (Apr 6, 2010)

I voted yay.  Great prices and money to the site is a win. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enough said.


----------



## DarkWay (Apr 6, 2010)

I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now I can support temp rather than browse the internet for sites that could be dodgey after the few years I've spent here at GBAtemp I trust them


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 6, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## Agent007 (Apr 6, 2010)

is it just me ... or does this have DealExtreme written all over it  :S like literally


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yay, of course.

10 people people don't like it. Haters gonna hate!


----------



## Arwen20 (Apr 6, 2010)

I can't wait to place my pre-order for a Supercard DSTwo!


----------



## KidIce (Apr 7, 2010)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> I vote; nay.
> 
> I mean, the majority of the GBATemp.net Memebers do know sites like Dealextreme.
> The same items these you can get a lot cheaper. I mean look at these Hori protectors. 8 Dollar at GBATemp. But just 2 Dollar at Dealextreme. The same product.
> ...



Uhm, FAKE Hori screen protectors on DX are ~$2, REAL Hori screen protectors on DX are ~$8.

Anyway... I'm sort of mixed about this. I mean TempExtreme ... I mean ShopTemp, clearly is on par w/ DX and like sites price wise. If the lead time for when my order ships is better than one typically gets from DX and the like all the better... But I'm sort of used to the DX wait by now. :-) Never returned anything to DX but I've heard it can be a pain, hopefully this isn't the case w/ ShopTemp. Hell even if the lead times and service is just as lax as DX I still see this as a win over all.

So why mixed feelings? Sponsors such as KickGaming have supported this site for a long time. I've bought stuff from several of them and most of them have been absolutely ace. It's kind of a shame to see them go, especially if the lead times are as poor as DX. I've purchased many an item at Kick, Real Hot Stuff, etc despite them being significantly more expensive than DX just to get my stuff in a few days rather then a couple months. It's kind of sad that we won't being seeing any trusted alternative shops on the main page any more.

That being said, I'll likely be buying a SCDS2 from TempShop. :-)


----------



## Bridgy84 (Apr 7, 2010)

All i can say is this is a fantastic idea!! As others have said it just makes me feel a little better knowing there is a site i can absolutely trust with 1 my sensitive information and 2 that the products will be of quality.  this takes so much guess work out of the equation.  Thank you so much all of you at GBATemp that made this happen.  Just another reason i have been here for 7 years.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 7, 2010)

Who voted "hate it"?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't like it simply because they don't offer free shipping here to Brazil. The only option is UPS which would charge $28 just for shipping, more than double the price of the product I'm actually buying, absurd.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love temp minus the idiots I don't like.

@ZeWarrior 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just checked .... go submit a ticket I guess. Now you know how I feel about buying stuff from the US (provided they charge absurd prices to me in Hawaii ... looks at Newegg)


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Apr 7, 2010)

How do i put the ShopTemp sign in my signature?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 7, 2010)

zuriel102 said:
			
		

> How do i put the ShopTemp sign in my signature?
> 
> CODE
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah.. I opened one, but I'm not sure if they'll do anything.


----------



## v13j0 (Apr 7, 2010)

i think its great, i'll definitely buy something in the near future...  the new supercard perhaps?! can't wait!


----------



## Advi (Apr 7, 2010)

With prices like these? Yay by far, but I'll have to see some service reviews before I buy.
I trust GBAtemp more than any website, but I'm very cautious with my money.


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 7, 2010)

YAY for the professionalism.


----------



## Zerousen (Apr 7, 2010)

I say Yay, but there needs to be stuff on other consoles too, like PSP. Too bad I don't have anything to buy. xD


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 7, 2010)

I think this store is great.  

cough* ishopvideogame *cough


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> cough* ishopvideogame *cough



Now thats a name I haven't heard in a while. What happened to them?


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cough *tempshop.com* cough


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Jakob that's an invalid site.


----------



## heavyknight (Apr 7, 2010)

Lovely site..now if only I had a DS and some money...


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 7, 2010)

Who gets the profit?

GBA temp or *cough* Ishopvideogame *cough*?


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Apr 7, 2010)

It's awesome! Check out those prices dude! It's really nice to have a community this way. Now pray that Ninty won't try to pull ShopTemp in to court...


----------



## sn0wfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Who gets the profit?
> 
> GBA temp or *cough* Ishopvideogame *cough*?



i wanna know too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 prices arent rock bottom cheap for everything


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

Profit isn't really something we can discuss in detail, but I'll leave you with this: we had five affiliates, we now have one. So by that logic, yes, GBAtemp is profiting and every sale contributes to keeping this community afloat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And no, it's not ishopvideogame, they still exist and we're in no way affiliated with them. The people involved were previously affiliated with certain shops but came to us to start something entirely new.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Profit isn't really something we can discuss in detail, but I'll leave you with this: we had five affiliates, we now have one. So by that logic, yes, GBAtemp is profiting and every sale contributes to keeping this community afloat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So for people who want to know who is pocketing the cash


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 7, 2010)

Tempers shouldn't concern themselves with who gets the profit, that's between admin here and Shoptemp.

The only concern should be the great deals you can obtain.


----------



## KingAsix (Apr 7, 2010)

I could kiss GBAtemp.....Almost as soon as they announced the shop I was about to come on here and ask where is a good place where I can get some DS lite replacement parts for my girlfriend. GBAtemp you cease to amaze me


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, no we're not running it. If that was the case we wouldn't have any time for GBAtemp and answering posts like this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We helped them choose products, pricing, wrote some descriptions and such, but our involvement beyond that is more as a brand. We're the pretty face. lol


----------



## rad140 (Apr 7, 2010)

Shop seems pretty awesome with free shipping, nice design integrated reviews, and in-depth detail.
Deals for forum members is also a sweet steal.

There are some other things I would like to see on the site (pc console controller adaptors, variety of screen protectors, styli), and some things are more expensive than what you good find elsewhere (mainly cables)

Overall, I approve.
Worldwide shipping and multiple currency support is nice for those of us who don't live in the USA.


----------



## Overwhelming (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't hate the site, but since I can't buy there (can't use paypal or moneybookers), I don't love it.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

Overwhelming said:
			
		

> I don't hate the site, but since I can't buy there (can't use paypal or moneybookers), I don't love it.


Hopefully they'll be able to add other means of payment later on.


----------



## kernelPANIC (Apr 7, 2010)

Cash on delivery would be nice as a payment method.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

kernelPANIC said:
			
		

> Cash on delivery would be nice as a payment method.



This can't really be done, would cause to many problem and can easily help scammers, this probably wont happen


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 7, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Overwhelming said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god, I do hope so.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> So for people who want to know who is pocketing the cash


Its all Hadry baby.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 7, 2010)

nay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i can't use my visa card number, there is only bank transfer or something like that, doesn't suit me


----------



## KamiKazeKenji (Apr 7, 2010)

Great move by GBATemp. The prices are the best I've seen since DX, $16 for an AK2i! WOW!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> nay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credit cards are accepted via Paypal and MoneyBookers (not certain about the latter). I couldn't personally instruct you on how to use it, but I know for a fact that at least paypal excepts more than bank transfer. Hope that helps.


----------



## portezbie (Apr 7, 2010)

I purchased one of the new DSTwo's at the discounted price with 1 dollar registered shipping so I am definitely in the yay collumn for the moment. Of course I will have to wait and see how long it takes for my item to arrive.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 7, 2010)

Definitely, it's great that I have another way to support the site (other than leeching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Pay pal definitely accepts visa. I have a unconfirmed bank card that I can use as credit (just used it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). The only problem is a small hold time on the transfer, which sites like DX don't like.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 7, 2010)

Boo, they made some silly excuse that Air mail gets stuck at customs here and thus they can only offer UPS/DHL shipping here, but its all bullshit because DealExtreme has Free Shipping to Brazil through air mail. ¬¬.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 8, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can't use paypal in Lebanon


----------



## Bogard (Apr 8, 2010)

Love it, already bought an Acekard2i.

Thank you GBAtemp staff!


----------

